# Everyone meet Spike!



## Travis89 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well we went and picked up our first 'tiel on Monday, he's a Cinnamon Yellow Pearl is what I was told. Today he's finally starting to settle in! Here's some pics that I took yesterday, such a handsome guy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww he is so adorable


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hello Spike!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a handsome baby.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Spike is so cute!


----------



## Travis89 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How adorable!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pretty baby! I have a cinnamon pearl as well! Congrats!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Spike! You are gorgeous!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

He's just plain gorgeous. I have one that looks just like him other than mines a female. How old is spike?


----------

